# Morro Bay CA



## casmalia (Jan 17, 2016)

Morro Bay is having their annual bottle show on Fri Mar 18 & Sat Mar 19. This is a small but good bottle show with venders from all over the country.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 18, 2016)

great show!! have been three times and always found something to take home!


----------



## casmalia (Mar 20, 2016)

Enclosed are pictures of the 2016 Morro Bay Bottle show I attended yesterday. As you can see the show isn't all bottles as evidence by these antique reloading tools and an old baseball glove. I did not buy anything but did sold a bottle of my own.


----------

